# Vintage Fly Rods>>>>>



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have two old fly rods.
One is an Orvis Impregnated Serial # 5262, 8 3/4 ', 3 piece w- extra tip, weight 4-5/8.
The other is a vernnley impregnated, 9', weight 5 3/4, three piece.
They were my grandparents. There in the metal tubes & in good shape. 
Just wondering what there worth & where I might sell them?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I have two old fly rods.
> One is an Orvis Impregnated Serial # 5262, 8 3/4 ', 3 piece w- extra tip, weight 4-5/8.
> The other is a vernnley impregnated, 9', weight 5 3/4, three piece.
> They were my grandparents. There in the metal tubes & in good shape.
> Just wondering what there worth & where I might sell them?


 I'm not sure what they are worth. You might try posting them in the classifieds. I'd like to look at them when come for the pick up...might be interested myself, but no idea on what they might be worth.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Bamboo? Or glass? Post pics and I'll see what I can tell you. 

I fish a bit of vintage glass at times.


----------



## MikeF (Jul 28, 2010)

Search EBay for similar items. Also ck out " the classic fly rod forum" classifieds


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Bamboo? Or glass? Post pics and I'll see what I can tell you.
> 
> I fish a bit of vintage glass at times.


Bamboo!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Bamboo!


 They could be very valuable....I'm definitely interested but probably out of my price range.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the orvis


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Might get some info from Joel Hubscher at http://www.redstriperod.com/

He builds bamboo rods and may be able to help with pricing.

Joe


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Let me know if you decide to sell I'd be interested.

Dave


----------

